# iPhone 3G



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

My iPhone 3G is really slow and choppy.It's been like that since I got it from a friend. I restored it to factory and updated it. But it's still slow


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is a antique phone, it is going to be slow. It is using old software that will no longer be updated. see the following article about it

How to speed up your iPhone 3G running iOS4 — RoughlyDrafted Magazine


----------



## GrendelsWish (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm using iPhone 3 also. After you restored it, did you fill up your memory? Mine was unbearably slow, and a lot of apps crashed. Having over 2GB of space available helped. Same for my old Apple laptop.

Oh! I must add: On my iPhone, i'm running iOS 4.1; not 4.2. Yeah, you'll just have to accept that new software won't be available to you.


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

sobeit said:


> it is a antique phone, it is going to be slow. It is using old software that will no longer be updated. see the following article about it
> 
> How to speed up your iPhone 3G running iOS4 — RoughlyDrafted Magazine


It was slow on the older iOS too. With only a few games on it (not even making 2 GB took up) .


----------



## gaming_wiz (Jan 5, 2011)

GrendelsWish said:


> I'm using iPhone 3 also. After you restored it, did you fill up your memory? Mine was unbearably slow, and a lot of apps crashed. Having over 2GB of space available helped. Same for my old Apple laptop.
> 
> Oh! I must add: On my iPhone, i'm running iOS 4.1; not 4.2. Yeah, you'll just have to accept that new software won't be available to you.


I only have a few apps/games and not even 2 GB is took up. It stil has about 29 or 28 GB left.


----------

